# How Tucker went from nearly 90 pounds to...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

73, and has kept it off for 4 years...

When Tucker first came to live with us at a year old, he was very overweight. I promised his breeder I would do everything in my power to help him lose the weight. I figured, he's a dog, just don't feed him so much. Exercise him more. How hard could this be? :doh::doh::doh:

I believe it was almost eight months that went by, we cut his food back, signed him up for training, walked him and so on. Well, we finally signed him up for a swim program because this was NOT easy. The young lady who worked with Tucker in the pool turned to me one day and said, "You should try giving him 10 calories for every pound you want him to weigh." 

I did have him on Canidae Platinum and was told by a number of people he was too young to be on a low calorie food. However, Tucker was food obsessed and not just a food opportunist. This same young woman told me that he should be fine on the Canidae and to give the 10/1 a try. 

Eureka!!! The weight came off! More importantly, the weight has stayed off. This formula of 10 calories for every pound is NOT for every dog. It's a starting point. Some dogs need to consume many more calories. Shadow is a perfect example.

Please remember, I'm not an expert on canine nutrition or on their dietary needs. I just took the advice of someone who works with animals and it worked for us...

This is Tucker before and after. I hope we have added some years to his precious life...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OH WOW!! Nice job...he'll be a happy healthy boy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim..he looks great.... Nice job keeping him fit.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, I tell you, Tucker sure is a handsome devil. Good job Kimm!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone fix the title? LOL The word should be went! Ugh! 

Vern, I'm not sure which side of the family his looks come from. I just know it's not mine...LOL

Thank you for your nice comments everyone. A number of people have asked for weight loss tips and I thought having his story in one place would help...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Look at him! That's great! He is so handsome and there he is with his pillow! I noticed when I gave Jester a bath yesterday that he seems to have put on a few pounds from all the holiday treats! I may need to cut back on his food and treats a little.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. He was a rolly polly wan'st he! When kayCee put on all that weight between bad knees, surgeries, recoveries, etc. i couldn't get it off her either. As a last resort my vet put her on Science Diet r/d and she went from a rolly polly 85 to 70 and then i put her on regular food, and she dropped another 3 pounds and has kept it off all these years. i do take her in once a month for weigh in just to make sure and if she has put on a pound, a cut back on food for a couple of weeks. has worked great for us. Unlike with h umans, once the weight is off it is much easier to keep it off than it was to get off. We humans can grab whatever, whenever and makes it harder to keep the weight off. dogs only get what WE give them and if we are vigilant like you , we add years to our dogs. Thanks for the info, it could help an o ver weight dog live extra years.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember when our Vet met Tucker for the very first time. He said, "My, he certainly does have quite a spread!" Gotta love that guy...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

kimm he looks like a completely different dog in the 2nd picture!! he looks GREAT!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you come and feed me every day so that I am not overweight anymore?

He looks great!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I should try the same transformation on myself 
Really visible difference.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow!! Great job!! He looks fantastic! A very handsome boy!! I can't believe he was that overweight at only one year old though!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, what an impressive transformation. Tucker looks great....he's a very fit, beautiful boy. 

Good job, Kimm and "Atta Boy, Tucker!"

~Jackie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great article to have on file. Tucker sure makes for a great role model for others. He looks in super shape now.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job Kimm! He looks great!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Tucker looks great. I'm going to check out Penny's food tomorrow...I have to go to the pet store to do this; we threw the bag away...and get her started on this plan.

Do you think we should weigh her after 1 week or 1 month?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Tucker looks great! I had the same problem with Desi. She was almost 3 when I got her. When she was abandoned at the kennel, she weighed 109 pounds. It was obvious that she got lots of treats and people food at her old home! I had to continue her weight loss program when I got her. Right now she is 67 pounds, which sounds like a lot. However, she is the "extended cab version" according to my vet. We both feel she is on the thin side - which is what she needs since she has hip dysplasia.

You've done a great job with Tucker.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> Tucker looks great. I'm going to check out Penny's food tomorrow...I have to go to the pet store to do this; we threw the bag away...and get her started on this plan.
> 
> 
> Do you think we should weigh her after 1 week or 1 month?


Can you find the information you need online and save yourself a trip to the store? Many companies have that information on their websites.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

desilu said:


> Can you find the information you need online and save yourself a trip to the store? Many companies have that information on their websites.


This is correct. You should be able to find it very easily. What food is she eating? I didn't concentrate on weighing him. They did weigh him at the swim facility though. I went by what I saw. It's nice when you start to see a waist! Not waste, but waist!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW He is two different dogs. He looks great now and great job on keeping it off.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe said:


> I should try the same transformation on myself
> Really visible difference.


I think you'd be in trouble if you use 10/1! Heck, I'd like to lose 20 myself!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Tucker looks AWESOME!!! But then again - Ive always thought Tucker looked awesome!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Scorpio118 said:


> I think Tucker looks AWESOME!!! But then again - Ive always thought Tucker looked awesome!!


He's beginning to look old Scorp...but thank you...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I believe it was almost eight months that went by, we cut his food back, signed him up for training, walked him and so on. Well, we finally signed him up for a swim program because this was NOT easy. The young lady who worked with Tucker in the pool turned to me one day and said, "You should try giving him 10 calories for every pound you want him to weigh."


Kim...Is that the amount of calories per day? For example....if I wanted Jester to weigh 70 lbs. then he should get 700 calories per day?

Forgive me...I am terrible with math! :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for sholley. Always check for a medical reason first.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tucker looks great, good job Kimm








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, Kim...What did that family feed him...he was chubby, I hadn't ever seen a picture of him then...no wonder Rose was concerned...he looks terrific now...kudos on a job well done...your a great Momma to your boys...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> Wow, Kim...What did that family feed him...he was chubby, I hadn't ever seen a picture of him then...no wonder Rose was concerned...he looks terrific now...kudos on a job well done...your a great Momma to your boys...


I can understand why this family feed him as much as they did. He's a very smart dog and very food obsessed ( not just an opportunist), even to this day. He pops locks open on our food cabinet, beats the door open if he can, and watches to see if we've forgotten to lock a door. He's so disappointed my youngest moved out because getting in his bedroom was like striking gold! He ran out of there a few times with a potato chip bag on his head.:doh: Dangerous, I know. 

I'm sure they fed him thinking it would keep him from getting into trouble. Of course, eating _is_ his favorite thing to do. I think it filled his time. He is the type of GR that needs a job. Not so much anymore now that he is older, but when we first brought him home, we had to keep him pretty busy. _I'm sure he was a very mischievous pup._ I've never seen a puppy photo of him.

He was, VERY heavy. I'm so glad Kristen told me to try the 10/1. It thought the calories were too few, but for him it worked. I'm just happy I haven't seen the weight return. I do have to cut back now and then, but this is due to all the "crumbs" DH shares with him.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Wow what a great job you have done I'm sure Tucker feels so so much better and wow he looks amazing too.*


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well this helped my decision. I was looking for a food I could give my senior dog yet I also have a very overweight golden. I have cut her food down (eagle pack) and still dont help. So I had looked into this food as I could get it for both my overweight and senior dog. When I read this I was like wow let me try this. I think I am going to have to pick up a bag of this and try it once this other food is done. My golden weight about 90 lbs and I know she shouldnt. My lab is fine weight I just need senior dog food for him. For this great review I am going to go get some. Thanks and the dog looks great!!!

Kim


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue took in a female this week, she's probably 6 or 7, and weighs 100 lbs, she is grossly obese. The vet said she should only weigh 50. The foster home taking her is really good with bringing down the weight on the rescue dogs, but they really have their work cut out for them with this girl. I hope one day she will have an "after" picture as great as Tucker's!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> Well this helped my decision. I was looking for a food I could give my senior dog yet I also have a very overweight golden. I have cut her food down (eagle pack) and still dont help. So I had looked into this food as I could get it for both my overweight and senior dog. When I read this I was like wow let me try this. I think I am going to have to pick up a bag of this and try it once this other food is done. My golden weight about 90 lbs and I know she shouldnt. My lab is fine weight I just need senior dog food for him. For this great review I am going to go get some. Thanks and the dog looks great!!!
> 
> Kim


I would start out with a small package of the Canidae. Not all dog like it for some reason. My two eat anything! It's more about the calories a dog takes in daily. I'd start off slowly and adjust.

Tucker has to take off about 2 pounds. DH has been giving him treats everytime he comes up from our basement, while he's on the treadmill, and whenever he eats. I told him he gained weight! :doh: It comes off pretty easily if we catch it in time.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

My two dogs love their cookies so I'm sure they will love the dog food too. They arent too picky eaters.

Kim


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG! It doesn't even look like the same dog. He is beautiful. Congratulations, you should be very proud, and so should your *little* guy.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Tucker is stunning!! Very handsome guy  Great job!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I really have forgotten just how large he was. 

Thank you...


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

wow he looks great you did a great job.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a question guys. I was looking at the candiae and the ingredients and the calories in it. Well Candiae I noticed has 400 calories per cup, 18.5% protein, 8 1/2% fat. The Eagle Pack Holistic Reduced Formula has 20% protein, 9% Fat and only 352 Calories a cup. I have been giving my overweight dog eagle pack but the salmon one that also has under 400 calories. I am just wondering which would be better to help her loose weight. I have been giving it to her for some time now but she hasnt lost any. So I was going to try the Candiae next, i heard its the better food anyhow. Any suggestions guys?

Kim
NJ


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Kimm, he looks beautiful! Great job to you and to Tucker, we all know how hard dieting can be


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I have a question guys. I was looking at the candiae and the ingredients and the calories in it. Well Candiae I noticed has 400 calories per cup, 18.5% protein, 8 1/2% fat. The Eagle Pack Holistic Reduced Formula has 20% protein, 9% Fat and only 352 Calories a cup. I have been giving my overweight dog eagle pack but the salmon one that also has under 400 calories. I am just wondering which would be better to help her loose weight. I have been giving it to her for some time now but she hasnt lost any. So I was going to try the Candiae next, i heard its the better food anyhow. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Kim
> NJ


Tucker is fed Canidae Platinum. It's reduced calorie. It's not so much the food you have to worry about, but the total daily caloric intake. How many calories are you giving to her daily?

I'm glad you posted this. I just looked up the calorie content again. At one time the Platinum had less calories. No wonder Tucker gained a few pounds. I blamed poor DH! Two cups would be 800 calories and he had gained a few pounds. I was not happy when he weighed in at 78 pounds. DH was shocked, too. So...I do give him a little less than 2 cups because the measuring cup I use, even though it says it's one cup, is not a full cup. Ugh! LOL For Tucker, the 10/1 always seems to be the correct amount. 

I better pay more attention to the labels!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Chloe went from 105 pounds to about 65 pounds with the help of Prescription Dog food. She has kept it off and it is about 3 years later.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> Chloe went from 105 pounds to about 65 pounds with the help of Prescription Dog food. She has kept it off and it is about 3 years later.


That's wonderful! I just wish I knew when they changed the calories content on the Canidae. It was never as low as Nutro, but it was in under 400 at one time. Oh well, we've cut back and he's already lost a bit of weight.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for someone...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Goood Job


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a visitor here with us today that is as large as Tucker was...I love this dog and so does his family. They're trying.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> 73, and has kept it off for 4 years...
> 
> When Tucker first came to live with us at a year old, he was very overweight. I promised his breeder I would do everything in my power to help him lose the weight. I figured, he's a dog, just don't feed him so much. Exercise him more. How hard could this be? :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> ...


This is a good subject.
My Chloe weighed about 105 pounds when I adopted her.
She lost about 40 pounds with the help of Prescription Diet Food.
I brought her to the Vet once a month to be weighed until I was told to stop the use of the food.
Now, my Buddy needs to lose about 7 pounds.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka and Gunner have both lost weight using the green beans plus dropping their kibble consumption.
Selka seemed to gain alittle back when I switched to Nature's Variety ( the salmon has more calories) but I'm being more watchful of my measurements now!
They'll get weighed toward the end of July when they go to the vet's.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for Angel Rose


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! What a difference! He looks great at his new weight!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

He looks stunning! Great job on helping him get to a healthy weight!:You_Rock_


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

You are to be congratulated, Kimm. You did a wonderful job with him...he look's just wonderful! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Knowing that you managed to get the weight off of Tucker is what helped me stay convinced that we could get it off of Tinkerbell.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Tucker is beautiful......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope AR saw this. Yup, at first we thought it was a lost cause, but it did come off. It's now much easier to get off an extra pound or two immediately. I can always seem to control what other family members are sharing with him. Shadow stays pretty slim.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

You did a wonderful job Kim!! Tucker looks perfect!

I'm showed Tasha (our foster) his before and after picture and told her that someday soon she will look that wonderful!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:

And not to take away Tucker's thunder or anything.... but holy crap your yard is wonderful in that picture. Maybe I'm just missing summer really bad with all this snow, but your grass is SOOOOO green. I swear ours never looks that good!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Great job with Tucker, maybe that might work for my Tucker.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My Einstein looks great at 88 pounds the vet reckons he does too but i have my doubts about them. Einstein is 88 pounds they said he looks wanderfull where Shelley is 8 months old and still growing is 57.2 pounds and they said shes overweight. If i droped my guys food anymore they will strave. There getting 1 cup of supercoat working dog and 2 big tablspoons of raw meat once a day, So i should say there getting 1 and half to 2 cups of food once a day. They get walked an hour and half to 2 hours a day most of it off lead runing,swimming or both. They also get marrow,beef or chicken bones twice a week. On somedays they get 2 beef and vegetable flavoured biscuit bones each. The only way to get Einstein below 88 pounds is to feed him every second day which i think is cruel. And i think just 1 cup of food a day would not be enough to substain them. Shelley is already actting like shes straving and searching for more food. But i think thats cause shes food driven,obessed with eatting.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Chloe*

Chloe was about 105 pounds and lost about 40 which she kept off.
She was on a Prescription Diet food. Once a month, she would be weighed at the Vet's office until she reached her goal. Then she went on regular food. I was told that she could do an add for "Canine Weight Watchers".


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker is food obsessed, too. I go by the calories. Figure out how many calories your dog is consuming and cut back to the amount you are comfortable with. Just never go too low!

I counted everything Tucker put into his mouth. At the time he was taking Nupro as a supplement. At that point in time, all Nupro formulas contained 100 calories per serving!

Also, Marrow bones. I believe, depending on the size, they can be around 500 calories. Now that is just wAY too much...LOL Especially when you dog can only consume about 730 calories per day. 

If you feel your dog is at a good weight, then don't fix something that isn't broke. Oh, my niece's dog was wAY overweight and I posted a photo of him recently. He looks great! Her DH said, "Yeah, he only gets 2 cups a day the poor guy!" Well, it worked! I have to check the calorie content of his food. That's one thing I didn't do. I love to work out the math or see if the math works!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

The food i'm feeding has 335 Kcal/100g so i'm not sure how much calories that is in a cup. Then i don't know how much calories is in the raw meat i mainly use beef mince and chicken mince. So to me i'm guessing there getting about 600 calories a day.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> The food i'm feeding has 335 Kcal/100g so i'm not sure how much calories that is in a cup. Then i don't know how much calories is in the raw meat i mainly use beef mince and chicken mince. So to me i'm guessing there getting about 600 calories a day.



Try upping the raw food and decreasing the kibble. The raw food is not causing the weight gain. The kibble has grains in it and it is the grains that turn into carbs and keep the dog from losing weight. Also add some green beans (frozen is fine) to the diet to help the dog feel full. 

Green beans fed raw or thawed are not digestible, they just give the dog a "full" feeling.

Pat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker's story and any conflicting opinions that went along with it. Poor Tucker, he can't consume many calories.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

WOw,what a difference! Nice looking and sure much happier dude you got!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping...for others...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen this. He looks AWESOME! Wow! Too bad they don't have a doggie version of the biggest loser.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's much more comfortable when he jumps in our laps now!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We had a similar situation with our lab. She went from 117 pounds to 85 pounds. I wish I had before pictures. I have after. We went to the vet, made sure there was no physical reason for the weight, discussed foods, exercise etc. We found if we bought a 'better' food we could feed less and my dog would get all the necessary nutrition.

I was actually amazed how 'easily' the weight came off. She really wanted to be an active dog, and the lighter she got the more active she became. We did LONG walks at a brisk pace. I would bike run her, she refused to let the bike pass her (she's competitive), we swam when the weather would allow. We have kept the weight off for over 4 years. She still gives us the starving lab look but we don't have to worry about treats anymore. She can have whatever when she wants. We just watch our activity level and food portions. We are more active in the summer, she gets more food, less active in the winter she gets less. Now if someone would only do this for me. 

Good job with Tucker. He appreciates more than you will probably ever know. 

Ann


----------

